# "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger



## Zambo (14. August 2013)

Hallo Anglerboard-Community !

Wieder einmal gibts es einen Anfänger, der schon wieder die selben Fragen stellt, wie ihr sie schon zu genüge kennt. Dennoch hoffe ich, das sich einige Profis unter euch dazu durchringen können einem Späteinsteiger das Leben in der unüberschaubar großen Angelzubehörwelt etwas leichter zu machen.

Ich werde im November diesen Jahres meinen Fischereischein machen. Wollte mich dennoch etwas früher mit der Anschaffung diverser Gerätschaften befassen, damit es nach bestandener Prüfung sofort losgehen kann. 

Auch wenn es unter den Vollblut-Anglern verpöhnt ist wollte ich meine ersten Angelversuche, nach jahrelanger Abstinenz (das letzte mal als Kind mit Papa den Fischen auf die Pelle gerückt), an einer Forellenanlage absolvieren. Danach kommen Baggerseen/Talsperren, sowie Flüsse als Wunschangelort in Betracht. Abgesehen von Forellen werden in Zukunft die Barsch- und Hechtangelei das langfristige Ziel sein. Ich würde eine solide Anschaffung eher in Betracht ziehen als am falschem Ende zu sparen, nur um später doppelt zu löhnen. Rute und Rolle sollten für die leichte bis mittlere Spinnfischerei ausgelegt sein. Wahrscheinlich wäre eine zweite Combo ratsam, die auch kapitalere Fänge erlaubt, falls ich auch mal an einem Gewässer lande, wo Fische ab 10 kg aufwärts sich an meine Köder ran wagen könnten.  Mein Budget für 2 Ruten + Rollen setzte ich bei 400 € an. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch genug Info's geben, die ihr für gute Vorschläge benötigt.

Eine gute Nacht wünscht...

Zambo


----------



## d0ni (14. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Tach, 

mit Forellenanlagen kenn ich mich net aus^^ aber ich versteh nicht warum du nicht sofort an den Baggerseen/Talsperren/Flüssen angelst (hört sich so an als möchtest du ja?) 

Sehe ich es richtig das du 2 Combos auf Hecht willst? 
Finde ich für den Anfang eher nicht so gut, da vergammelt bestimmt eine der Ruten iwo in ner Ecke. 
Hol dir lieber ne gute Combi für Hecht ( WG bis ~60/70g ). Da kann man auch mal nen 3er Spinner für Barsch ran machen oder nen Twister bzw. Gummifisch. Den Rest vom Geld würde ich entweder sparen oder alle möglichen Kunstköder kaufen   Spinner, Spinnerbaits, Blinker, Wobbler, Topwater usw... 

Lieber mal bisschen Erfahrung sammeln und nach ~1-2 Jahren nochmal gezielt kaufen. 


Für Forellen müsstest du allerdings wirklich 2 Ruten kaufen :/ 
Fazit: /meine Meinung ich würde mir nen schönen Stecken (Preis/Leistung) für Hecht kaufen, so ne -50/60gr Rute kann auch mal nen 20pf Hecht ab.
>Kauftipps gibts auch im Thread   Günstig kaufen! & Tips

P.S. vll auch ne Rute für Friedfisch?


----------



## Browning88 (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Hallo Zambo,

ich kann auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum du an einem Forellenteich starten willst, das hat meiner Meinung nach nur selten etwas mit den Bedingungen am "richtigen" Gewässer zu tun.

Bezüglich der Ausrüstung würde ich dir auch einmal den Tipp geben, dass du einfach mal ein paar Angelkollegen fragst, ob du mal einige Probewürfe mit deren Ausrüstung machst. Gerade als Einsteiger finde ich das schon sehr Sinnvoll um selber ein Gefühl zu entwickeln, was einem persönlich überhaupt am besten vom Handling / Robustheit / Steifheit etc. gefällt, dann kann man evtl. auch etwas engere Eingrenzungen für Material treffen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Gemenie (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

moin, mein Tip Kauf dir eine gute Feederrute zb.Browning Black Viper MK14 S Feeder Rute damit kannst du durch spitzen Änderung alles an ansitzangeln abdecken was es so gibt, von Forelle bis Karpfen dazu ne vernünftige rolle zb.MS-RANGE Prime Feeder 5000 x damit bist du bestens gerüstet solltest du mal nicht spinnfischen sondern es etwas entspannter angehen lassen wollen.

für die spinnrute sollten sich hier mal die profi´s melden.
gruß gemenie


----------



## Zambo (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Hallo d0ni,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort .

Die Forellenanlage habe ich erwähnt, weil ich höchstwahrscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht am Wunsch-Baggersee angeln kann/darf. Die Anzahl der Angler ist auf ein Minimum begrenzt und werden jährlich durch eine Verlosung bestimmt. Ob das daran liegt, das es sich hierbei um eine Trinkwasser-Talsperre handelt?! Kein Plan ^^. Da das ganze somit zur Glückssache wird wollte ich bis dahin die Zeit in einem nahegelegenem FoPu vertreiben. Die anderen Stehgewässer in der Nähe schließe ich aus, weil ich nicht an irgendeinem schlechtbesetztem Vereinsgewässer angeln möchte, wo einem noch dazu Verrinsmitglieder auf die Pelle rücken. Flüsse möchte ich erst später in Angriff nehmen, wenn später einmal ein "richtiger" Angler aus mir geworden ist  (Fliegenfischen wäre auch später ein Thema... mal schauen).

Ich hatte an zwei Combos gedscht, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob eine für kapitale Hechte ausgelegte Rute nicht zu steif für Barsche sein könnte. Da gibt es ja schon enorme Unterschiede in der zu erwartenden größe des Fisches.

Forellenrute wäre eigentlich nicht verkehrt, da ich wahrscheinlich auch mal Feierabend paar frische Forellen aus dem Wasser ziehen will. Da wird wohl die HechtCombo zu steif für sein, obwohl da auch ReBoForellen von bis zu 9 Kilo besetzt werden. Hast du auch konkrete Vorschläge von Ruten, sowie Rollen, die für meine Zwecke geeignet sind? 

Gruß,
Zambo


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Willst du am Forellenteich Spinnfischen? Eigentlich kommt hier eher Friedfisch-Zeug zum Einsatz und Spinnfischen ist meist verboten... Eine brauchbare Forellenangel + Rolle kostet aber nicht wirklich viel und sie lässt sich super zum Friedfischangeln oder Naturköderangeln auf Barsch missbrauchen.

Als Hecht/Barsch-Kombi werfe ich mal einfach eine Spinnrute von 15-40g Wurfgewicht in den Raum. Im Winter, wenn es dann mit größeren Ködern losgeht, kannst du dir eine schwerere Rute holen.

Am Teuersten sind übrigens die Kleinteile.


----------



## d0ni (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Ich schließe mich da Ronny an, mit der richtigen 15-40g Rute kannste auch nen 20 Pfund Hecht rausholen. 

Außerdem gibt es doch nichts schöneres als beim ersten warmen/sonnigen Tag rauszugehen und mit Schwimmer zu fischen  und die andere auf Grund z.B. 

Btw. ich geh fast ausschließlich mit meiner 7-35g Rute fischen (okay ist nicht vorbildlich ) und hab damit auch schon nen Waller mit 16pf und Hecht mit 21pf rausgezogen.
War nicht mal so schwer 

Ich hab mir damals eine 2,70 40-80 gr zum Anfang gekauft, war ehrlich gesagt für mich ne zu "schwere" Rute. 

Was konkrete Rutentipps angeht ... puhh ne ich bin wirklich nicht auf dem laufenden, entweder du gehst in nen Laden und lässt dich da mal beraten oder du fragst mal im Board unter "Günstig kaufen & Tipps".

Und falls du noch Zeit hast kannste mal die Suchmaschine anwerfen


----------



## Zambo (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

@ Browning88

Es gibt keine Angelkollegen. Bin der Einzige im Bekanntenkreis der Bock auf angeln hat. 

@ Gemenie

Feederrute hört sich nicht schlecht, zumal man sonst aufmtrockenem sitzt, wenn die Zielfische in der Schonzeit sind.

@ Ronny Kohlmann

O.O... Watzefuck¿! Spinnfischen da verboten? Da sollte man meinen Forellen gehören zu den Raubfischen, die man auch entsprechend beangeln dürfte
. Da werde ich mit ner Spinnrute nicht ideal bestückt sein.

@d0ni

Die Idee mit dem Schwimmer + Grundangeln reizt mich doch sehr. Ich erinnere mich wie mir als Kind immer fast das Herz vor Aufregung stehen blieb, als es am Schwimmer zu zuppeln begann . Auf die Spinnfischerei bin ich gekommen, weil ich beim angeln lieber aktiv bin. Es gibt aber auch schleppmontagen mit Schwimmer, aber macht man das auch beim Hecht?? Ich hab keinen Plan ^^.

Die SuFu und ich werden irgendwie keine Freunde, aber schonmal ein Danke für die große Beteiligung an diesem Thread 

Gruß,

Zambo


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Spinnfischen ist nicht an jedem FoPu verboten, aber an einigen. Musst dich halt vorher erkundigen. Feederrute ist für den Anfang super, damit kannst du wirklich alles machen... Ausser halt Spinnen! 
Eine vernünftige Spinnrute kannst du auch zum Posen und Grundangeln verwenden, aber optimal isses natürlich nicht... 
Für den Anfang ne Spinnrute -30 oder 40 g und ne vernünftige Feeder fänd ich optimal. Damit kannst du kleine bis mittlere Gummis, Wobbler und Spinner fischen. Also Barsch und Zanderköder und "kleinere" Hechtköder.  Und wenn dir mal n kapitaler einsteigt solltest du ihn damit in der Regel auch gebändigt kriegen.

Edit:

Und ja, Schleppen mit Schwimmer und Köfi macht man auch auf Hecht!


----------



## d0ni (15. August 2013)

Ich nehm auch ne Spinnrute fürs Posenfischen ^^

Feedern is echt was geiles, grade im Frühjahr viel besser als "Grundangeln" wie ich finde.


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*



d0ni schrieb:


> Feedern is echt was geiles, grade im Frühjahr viel besser als "Grundangeln" wie ich finde.



Rein interessehalber... Was ist da der unterschied? Oder meinst du wegen der Bisserkennung über die Spitze vs. Bissanzeiger?


----------



## d0ni (15. August 2013)

Mit einer Feederrute kann man eben feiner fiscchen als zB mit einer 3lbs Grundrute^^

Und natürlich ist die Bisserkennung besser.


----------



## Zambo (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Nabend .

Was haltet ihr von dieser Combo für Hecht/Barsch:

Berkley Urban Spirit NG Spin in 2,37 cm. Wurfgewicht passt zu euren Vorschlägen (15-40 g). Dazu noch eine Spro Red Arc 10300? Mir gefällt auch die Shimano Exage 2500 FC.

Hmm.. soviele schöne Sachen... keine Ahnung wie ich es noch bis November aushalten soll -.-...


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Nimm eine Black Arc. 


Die hat das deutlich bessere Getriebe als die rote. 

Die Black Arc ist baugleich zur Ryobi Applause, nur hat die Ryobi ne Klappkurbel....



Bei Shimano im unteren Preisbereich bezahlt man zu viel für den Namen.....


----------



## Zambo (16. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Hallo Bodensee89 

Hab online noch Angebote zur Ryobi Applause entdeckt. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht direkt eine Ryobi mir zulege. Die wird ja durchweg von allen Anglern vergöttert. Nicht ist besser als das Orginal, oder?

Die Klappkurbel ist ja auch nicht gerade unsinnig.

Ich schick noch die Okuma Helios HXG 30 ins rennen. Die ist mal richtig leicht und wenn man dem Internet glauben mag die aktuell beste Rolle der Welt ^^... Kann dies jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*



d0ni schrieb:


> Mit einer Feederrute kann man eben feiner fiscchen als zB mit einer 3lbs Grundrute^^
> 
> Und natürlich ist die Bisserkennung besser.



ok, da haste wohl recht!  :m



Zambo schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Combo für Hecht/Barsch:
> Berkley Urban Spirit NG Spin in 2,37 cm. Wurfgewicht passt zu euren Vorschlägen (15-40 g). Dazu noch eine Spro Red Arc 10300? Mir gefällt auch die Shimano Exage 2500 FC.



Ich hab die mal in der Baitcastversion -12 g gefischt... die war n reines Brett! Perfekt zum Jiggen! Aber mir persönlich zu hart zum Barsch fischen...



Zambo schrieb:


> Ich schick noch die Okuma Helios HXG 30 ins rennen. Die ist mal richtig leicht und wenn man dem Internet glauben mag die aktuell beste Rolle der Welt ^^... Kann dies jemand bestätigen?



Beste Rolle der Welt? Bestimmt ne tolle Rolle, aber die besten der Welt kosten dann doch n paar Tacken mehr... |rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (17. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

@ dOni:Was ist nicht vorbildlich mit ner Spinnrute
7-35 gr zu angeln?Nach 59 Angeljahren verstehe ich das 
neue Gesäusel von den hohen Wurfgewichten überhaut 
nicht .Wenn ich ´nen 20 gr Blinker mit ner 80 gr
Rute werfen soll kann ich man gleich ne Besestiel
nehmen und was hat das mit dem Landen des Fisches
zu tun?Rein gar nichts.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Versteh ich auch nicht warum das nicht ok sein soll......
Ich fische auschließlich nur noch mit sehr schlanken 10-35gr, 330cm Ruten und kleinen 2500er Freilaufrollen per Waagler-Montage auf Karpfen. Wenn das Gewässer das hergibt warum nicht und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Ebenfalls habe ich eine 270cm, 10-40gr Spinrute die auch universal mal für Waagler-Montage und kapitale Hechte herhalten muss. Wenn das Gerät gut abgestimmt ist und das Gewässer wenig Hindernisse aufweist, ist sowas absolut machbar und der Drill gößere Fische dauert dann auch nicht länger wie manch einer immer denkt.


----------



## Andal (17. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ dOni:Was ist nicht vorbildlich mit ner Spinnrute 7-35 gr zu angeln?



Weil das nicht dem Wort der Hohepriester... äh der Werbestrategen und dem ihrer Ministranten, respektive der "Profis" entspricht. Man muss praktisch für jeden einzelnen Köder eine eigene Kombo haben. Und zwar immer genau die, die der lauteste Rufer predigt!



d0ni schrieb:


> Mit einer Feederrute kann man eben feiner fiscchen als zB mit einer 3lbs Grundrute^^
> Und natürlich ist die Bisserkennung besser.



Ja klar, denn der Begriff "Feederrute" definiert ja auch eine einzige, ganz spezielle Rute. Sonderbarerweise gelingt es vielen Anglern trotzdem, auch mit einer richtig kräftigen Karpfenrute eine sehr sensible Bissanzeige darzustellen. Zwar nicht über die Rutenspitze, aber es gelingt trotzdem mühelos, wenn man weiß wie.


----------



## maflomi01 (17. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Ich stimme Andal in beiden Sachen voll zu , am Fopu sehe ich meistens den Fisch der Beißen will bevor er dies getan hat und kann so reagieren bevor der Fisch den kontakt mit der Rute bemerkt .
und fisch fangen kann man auch mit Ast und Schnur (heißt es muß nicht immer das neueste oder teuerste sein)


----------



## Zambo (18. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> (heißt es muß nicht immer das neueste oder teuerste sein)



Hast du auch ein Vorschlag für eine Rute+Rolle? Ich nehme auch gerne No-Name-Artikel, die man mir empfehlen kann. Die 400 € Budget resultieren übrigens aus einem Beratungsgespräch im Angelshop. Zahle gerne weniger.

Gruß,

Zambo


----------



## Erragon48 (24. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Ich angle erst seit einem Jahr, doch ich lese alles was ums Angeln geht und sitze auch lange vor dem Computer deswegen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Rute mit ca. 10~20 - 50~60 WG, damit kann man auf Hecht spinnen, und wenn es sein muss, auch leichtes Grundfischen. Die Länge in etwa 2,70 - 3m.

Die Rute zum Forellenangeln (falls Spinnen erlaubt), WG 2 - 15g und die Läng muss man dann der Anlage anpassen. Also ca. 1,80 - 2,40m. Wenn man will, baut man die Montage um und man kann auch mit der Pose angeln, da wäre die 2,40m Variante besser, da man in Teichen, Seen, usw. Weiter werfen kann


Bei den Rollen hab ich weniger Ahnung, doch da würde ich ca. 0,30mm+ Schnurdicke nehmen, und bei der anderen eine 0,20mm

Und das ganze Spinnzeug bzw. Blei & Posen kostet auch nicht gerade wenig. Die Wobbler sind das teuerste... Doch die würde ich dir eh nicht empfelen. Am Anfang sind Gummifische und Twister sie bessere Wahl, doch ein paar Spinner, Blinker, Spinnerbaits, usw. dürfen auch nicht fehlen. Ich find es schade das Spinner wenig zum Einsatz kommen, obwohl sie auch gut fangen. 

*Und noch eine kleine Übersicht über das Spinnzeug:
*
Spinner sind gut auf Forelle, mittel auf Barsch, Hecht, Wels und Zander. Gelegentlich fängt man auch Brachsen (Blei)

Blinker sind auf alle mittel

Twister sind gut auf Barsch und Zander, mittel auf die anderen

Wackelschwanz/Gummifisch sind auch auf alle mittel

Wobbler sind Topköder auf Hecht, bei den anderen mittel

Köfi-Köderfisch sind die besten Köder für große Hechte, gute auf Zander und der Rest wieder Mittel


----------



## Erragon48 (24. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Hechtrute:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...chell-avocet-manie-spin-angelruten/detail.jsf
2,80m Variante

Hechtrolle:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-black-master-br-8pif-angelrollen/detail.jsf
0,30mm Variante

Forellenrute:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...xceller-ultra-light-spin-angelrute/detail.jsf
2,40m Variante

Forellenrolle:
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/productPage.jsf
0,18mm Variante

Habe keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Artikeln gemacht, aber so könnte dein "Set" dann aussehen 

Es würde 256,96€ kosten und dann noch der ganze Kleinkram... ~350-400€ (mit Transporttasche)


----------



## Erragon48 (24. August 2013)

*AW: "Vernünftiger" Einstieg für Anfänger*

Zum Thema Tasche:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...l/saenger-iron-claw-lure-container/detail.jsf

Habe gehört, dass die ganz gut wäre, und auch praktisch mit den 5 Boxen.  Könnte fast meinen, dass je 1 Box Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifische, Twister.

Kleiner Tipp: vermische nie die Farben von den Gummifische bzw. Twister, sonnst wird ein weißer Twister schnell Rot  
Ist mir passiert


----------

